# What are your "go to" brushes?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I need to replace some brushes.

In terms of brand/model, what are some of your preferred brushes for various paints (ProMar 200, no VOC latex, BM Regal select etc, etc....?

(And what to avoid?)


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I got some leads to chase down:

https://www.painttalk.com/f12/best-brush-ever-1019/index2/


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Wooster ultra/pro firm sable 3” , I buy them by the box of 6 , my preferred latex brush for years . 

For oil I use Wooster yachtsman 3” , cheap and functional , it cost too much to clean oil brushes now , so I treat them as disposable 

Purdy has good brushes too .

I avoid buying brushes at HD or Lowe’s , the brands are the same but the quality isn’t. 

Really it doesn’t matter as long as you don’t buy the real cheap brushes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep a range of brushes for interior work. I'll start with the brush I think will be best for that latex paint. If I need to switch brushes, I do.

Go tos are wooster alpha and wooster silver tip. 

All my oil brushes are not available any more, and neither are my exterior latex brushes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, brushes make a huge difference on the quality you get and rate. Some paints and painting situations are more forgiving, some are very unforgiving.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the Silvertips for budget brushes. Probably use them more than any other.

I love the Alphas with the rat tail handles, but they tend to pull the pigments on dark colors and make streaks unless you hold them flatter than normal.

Purdy Nylox are good except they don't seem to hold up very long anymore.

I tried the Coronas, can't stand them. I may try them again, but they aren't at the suppliers I normally go to.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Purdy used to be the go to until SW bought them now they are all crap in comparison to what they used to be. For latex I use Wooster FTP.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a variety of high and low end. Sometimes the Corona Picasso is the best choice for me. Not very often.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Purdy sash ultra stiff. 

But, they have changed out their bristles, that are junkier. And the lesser ones are far too saggy and limp now to make any time with it seems.

I have to order the 3 1/2". Particularly for stomps, or ceiling cuts. Or any tall spots that you don't want to linger around with.

Does anyone offer plastic sash cases anywhere as they all seem to fall apart so quick? Always end up taping them back together. Time and time and time again.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

here

http://www.wilcotool.com/products/brush-vest/


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

and here

https://brushaper.com/


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Idothat said:


> For oil I use Wooster yachtsman 3” , cheap and functional , it cost too much to clean oil brushes now , so I treat them as disposable
> 
> 
> 
> .




Been doing that for years, not bkz of cost, but pita factor, and laziness


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots of good brushes on the market, i was always a die hard Corona person, in my area they are too difficult to find and i not hunting for them or mail ordering. So the reality is what is decent enough, holds up to daily cleaning and readily available, I now use the Purdy Chinex brushes and really have no complaints. 
They hold up to daily use and more importantly daily cleaning. Once they loose their shape they go to priming and cutting ceilings, then they get used for some type of disposable job such as epoxy coating then tossed.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

Wooster Alpha is my regular workhorse. Quick pickup & release, holds a lot of paint, cleans up very quickly.

For finer finishes, E & J Gen X is a pleasure to wield and lays out paint like glass. Once you give it a try, your Purdys & Coronas will get all lonely & dusty & sad & stuff.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nobody uses this company?

hmmm...

https://www.paintbrushcorp.com/angular-sash-brushes/pr/bellringer


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Nobody uses this company?
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> https://www.paintbrushcorp.com/angular-sash-brushes/pr/bellringer


Never heard of them. But they're made in USA, have a wide selection, etc. Looks good. Which of their brushes might you suggest for interior work?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Never heard of them. But they're made in USA, have a wide selection, etc. Looks good. Which of their brushes might you suggest for interior work?


The one I linked to. The painter I'd been using had them. We use SW paint, but he gets those from some other place local.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Purdy oval.

Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry Tom, I gave them a try, none of my crew like them and they sit in the bottom of the brush box. Odd feeling to hold onto. 


At the end of the day this is one of those Ford / Chevy discussions. If I was only using the brushes myself vs the whole crew then I may be more diligent about a particular brush. With putting on multiple products and colors each day we use a lot of brushes most days, how easy they clean up and hold up is why I just go with the Chinex.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll take extra clean up time if I'm using a brush all day and it boosts production enough.

Until recently, all my wood clapboard painting was by brush only. Whole house exteriors.

The old 4" Sherwin Williams wave wall brushes would hold so much paint, you'd wear your arm out. Nothing compared to them for production, IMO. They took extra time to clean, but for me, it was time well spent.

Clean time was a reason a lot of painters didn't use them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you can't really adjust to a particular brush, you can't really use it well. Grip shape, balance, etc. It really shows when you paint an area you can't see. You paint by feel. If you can't tell what is going on by the feel, a different brush may work better for you.

JMO.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

stelzerpainting said:


> Wooster Alpha is my regular workhorse. Quick pickup & release, holds a lot of paint, cleans up very quickly.
> 
> For finer finishes, E & J Gen X is a pleasure to wield and lays out paint like glass. Once you give it a try, your Purdys & Coronas will get all lonely & dusty & sad & stuff.


I. see that E$J has a 3 inch rat tail. I may have to give them a try. Fat handles cramp my hands.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I. see that E$J has a 3 inch rat tail. I may have to give them a try. Fat handles cramp my hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I'm only seeing where you can buy them by the case of 12. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Here it shows a case of 6. That's not too bad. Dont see a price though.

Anyone know where else to get them?

Forgot the link. Here's a better one for singles.

https://premierpaintonline.com/brands/Elder-&-Jenks.html

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

This thread is going so well...how about roller covers? :hammer:

1/2 vs. 3/8 on interior walls? Brand/types? Using the 18"ers?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> This thread is going so well...how about roller covers?
> 
> 1/2 vs. 3/8 on interior walls? Brand/types? Using the 18"ers?


3/8 woven purdy for satins and semi's that I believe are heat treated.

polyester's been suggested by my rep get the paint on more level - supposedly it pulls less direction, but I'd rather have walls with no hairs.
sanding pre-painted walls with a pad 1st.

use the skinny minny's a lot in kitchens and baths, around commodes, on six-panel doors to lay the initial layer off quick before brushing it out.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

My go to brushes are wrapped up sitting in a bucket in the back seat of my truck because I keep forgetting to wash them out. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Roller covers are a whole different topic. How much will cripple do so I want, how smooth and flat is the wall or ceiling, what paint(s) do you use.

18s are mostly limited to ceilings. Walls I usually use 9s, but 12s and 13.5s (which I make from an 18) can be worthwhile. 9s are loaded out of the pail, 12s and 13.5s are loaded in a deep 12 pan stiff 9" frame, 18s are loaded out of a deep 18 pan.

Lots of polyester covers for mid range latex paints. I also have woven and lambswool. Purdy white dove used to be a go to, but not any more.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Just as important are the frames.

I only use the shurlock frames. Now they have them for the wienie rollers as well. Add that to the clip on extension poles and it is a pleasure to paint.

At least as much as can be. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

TheConstruct said:


> My go to brushes are wrapped up sitting in a bucket in the back seat of my truck because I keep forgetting to wash them out. Thanks for reminding me!


I prefer foil, to store temporarily or when I'm just too tired to clean them out at the end of the day. 

Or at least toss them in a quick rinse and then finish cleaning whenever...


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

I love my 1/2" roller sleeves for interior walls. I like Purdy Marathons or Purdy Golden Eagles. Just good, solid sleeves for a fair price. Lots of painters use the microfiber sleeves but I have found they just don't put on enough paint, so much so, that, in some cases, you have to apply 3 coats to get proper coverage.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

not a painter but i use corona panther for priming and a paste brush. good for cutting in thin primers like gardz and stiff enough to push/pull thick paste.

i use 3/8 microfiber for priming gardz and like the ppg pro supreme 3/8 knit covers for pasting.

i used the wooster frames for years and would go thru 2-3 a years banging them on the side of the bucket trying to knock the cover off. switched to the kwik release from sw. i have two close to 10 years old and haven't broken them. i do need to replace cause the fins on the ends that hold the cover on are wearing down. 

and my favorite pole is an old structron 
superhandle II 2'-4' dual twist lock I've had for like 25 years. faster than the pull knob ones but i don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

hdavis said:


> ...The old 4" Sherwin Williams wave wall brushes would hold so much paint, you'd wear your arm out. Nothing compared to them for production, IMO. They took extra time to clean, but for me, it was time well spent.
> 
> Clean time was a reason a lot of painters didn't use them.


 You talking those old roundish-handle, yellow bristle box brushes? Giants.

Weren't those mainly meant for floor finishes?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

artinall said:


> You talking those old roundish-handle, yellow bristle box brushes? Giants.
> 
> Weren't those mainly meant for floor finishes?


Not yellow bristle, conventional handle. They had various bristle combinations. The key was a big well, and the bristles were wavy, so it would hold more paint in the bristles than a regular brush.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> and here
> 
> https://brushaper.com/


 You tried these?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> and here
> 
> 
> 
> https://brushaper.com/




Thanks, just ordered a couple of those. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

What method do you guys use to dry off your brushes just before putting them in their sheath?


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Big Johnson said:


> What method do you guys use to dry off your brushes just before putting them in their sheath?


Most people whack them on the toe of their boot . I give them the Bob Ross slap back and forth on a ladder or something, works good


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Idothat said:


> Most people whack them on the toe of their boot . I give them the Bob Ross slap back and forth on a ladder or something, works good
> https://youtu.be/ZNAzYEM1pxo


I whack on my toe too but it loosens up the rivets.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> What method do you guys use to dry off your brushes just before putting them in their sheath?


I "whip" them outside, but I'm going try spinning them in the hands after seeing it in some vids.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Roller spinner or my hands.

You can do a fair job with the hands.

Reminds me. I must have 6 or more of those HD Purdy brushes stacking up in the Yukon. Use once, 1/2 clean, throw them in the back. Gonna take them up to Habitat store today.

Yeah, I feel sainthood coming on.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

After spinning by hand in 5 gal bucket or flapping back and forth on the palm, I still dry out a day before casing each for shape. Hence, the brush case question as I'm weary to close them up damp...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always hand spun them, gently kick on the seam side of the ferrule then wire brush. There's always some water/dampness in them so I wrap and hang them doesn't do much good to wrap them after they dry out.

But I hate paint so I'm to the point nothing gets cleaned and everything gets tossed.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

I found that if you let them dry out before, somewhat, it's quicker to the next use than waiting on if its cased, and i toss them all in a box where they remain as intended. But then again, I've been avoiding getting those precious cardboard sleeves damp so they don't fall apart as soon is part of it also...to each his own.

And as I write this there's brushes tossed in a wet 5, just feet away. Tends to get old.

WHAT? Doesn't like painting?? :w00t:

_I'm getting to the point where I even actually like to sand. 
_


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

After tapping them on your toe they’re dry enough to use right away.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

More and more though I'm starting to paint with brushes wetted, depending on what I's up to.

Makes cleaning afterward so, so much easier.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

We all buy those super cheap natural hair 1-3" brushes. You know the kind. They come in handy for one step applications. They shed hairs , $0.99 each.

When brushing certain kinds of paints, a good old brush may have to be tossed after doing its duty, especially when painting elastomerics and other coatings. Used paint brushes saved as dusters are excluded, of course. Tho...lol...their days are counted too so sorry to say.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Natural bristle chip brushes. Harbor freight, they go on sale, too.


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

... exterior clapboards a 4". I don't do a lot of exterior, 4" around here seem to be impossible to find anymore. And when you do they're expensive. Years ago I would cut interiors with a 4" as well. Everybody sprays exteriors (at least it seems that way)

I tend to gravitate to Wooster 2-1/2" sash. Firm , ultra pro easy or white China. They tend to cleanup well. I have a some Purdys with the same characteristics. I also have used a few Coronas, I salvaged from a home owner who was dumping them like disposables. He was doing his own painting. After cleaning I liked them. After awhile I cleaned them for him...

I've been using a brush spinner, I can keep using the same brush all day and they never get crunchy after storing them. Even with Polyurethane.

Covers I use 3/8 Wooster, Purdy, Corona, I sometimes get Paint pro on sale. I like to stay between $5- $8 per cover. I wrap them with a damp rag and plastic until I'M m finished with the job and toss them. One per paint color.

I had a twist poll for years, it was great. But when I had to replace it I was forced into a click type. It was a pain to get used to...

I have a Wooster lock frame and found it was too hard to get the cover off...It rolled great and the cover didn't keep sliding. But it sits in the corner if the garage on a shelf.,..

The cigar rollers Are handy, but the covers cost as much as an 9" roller....

And yes, some of those brushes seem to be made skimpier in recent years...
A HD Purdy and a SW Purdy are different. Hold them up side by side and you will see the difference...

Allen


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Corona!

I use them for pretty much everything. 2.5" Excaliburs are the daily drivers.

I also finally got around to trying out the Picasso Ovals recently and I love them. Got two and I've been using them constantly. Try one out if you haven't. The oval thing is really cool. I dig it.


----------

